# Ceiling Mount Drop Calculation



## cdillard (May 9, 2011)

I have used the available calculators to determine the optimal distance to mount an Epson 8350 from a 120" screen but I have not found a calculation for whether or not to use an extension when mounting the projector to a 10' ceiling. I see mounts that place the unit 6" from the ceiling, extensions that add another fixed 8" to the drop and variable extensions that allow you to go up to a 18" drop. With a 10' ceiling I have room to drop a lot and still have headroom, if that yields the best picture. The manual indicates there is enough of an offset adjustment to support various drops but I am looking for advice/calculation for optimal placement. Room is 20' deep, 15' wide, 10' ceiling. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Your minimum drop should bring the lens to the same height as the top of the screen, max drop would be to the center of the screen. Anywhere in between would work. What I did was a test run mounted on a cart at my desired throw distance and the same distance above the bottom of the screen as my final install would be below the top of screen. That way I could verify my final image before installing the ceiling mount.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Epson has you covered: http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/jsp/Product.do?sku=V11H373120&BV_UseBVCookie=yes

Right hand side: Projector tools, image size calculator


----------

